

Twitter Blackbird bookmarklet: embed a tweet in html - xdamman
http://publitweet.com/blog/2010/05/05/blackbird-bookmarklet-publish-a-tweet-in-html/

======
mikecane
Oh! I like this! Just tried it here:
[http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/05/05/blackbird-
twitter-q...](http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/05/05/blackbird-twitter-
quote-test/)

I wish it could surround the tweet with a box, to offset it more from a post's
text.

